# Transfert de fichier Win Mac



## nissimm (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour'
J'ai recement formater mon mac.
J'ai copier des fichier de toutes sortes du windows a un disque dur mac, il se trouve que je n'arrive plus a ouvrir aucun des fichiers. L'ordi m'annonce qu'ils sont endommages comment faire?
Merci c'est URGENT!!!


----------



## nissimm (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour'
J'ai recement formater mon mac.
J'ai copier des fichier de toutes sortes du windows a un disque dur mac, il se trouve que je n'arrive plus a ouvrir aucun des fichiers. L'ordi m'annonce qu'ils sont endommages comment faire?

Ma config etait win sur parallels et j'ai copier a travers le reseau sur le desktop de mac!
Mis a part ca l'image sur parallels depuis quelques jours saute ca se met a clignoter?
ca te dis quelques chose?
Merci c'est URGENT!!!


----------



## ntx (17 Juillet 2008)

Copier comment ? A travers le réseau local ou par du FTP ?


----------



## nissimm (18 Juillet 2008)

a travers le reseaux local


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2008)

nissimm a dit:


> a travers le reseaux local


Et tu n'as plus les originaux ? Parce que si ils ont été endommagé par le transfert je vois pas comment on pourrait les remettre en état :-/


----------



## nissimm (19 Juillet 2008)

si javais les originaux il n'yaurait pas eu de probleme.... lol


----------



## kriso (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjouir,
Pourrais-tu mieux nous expliquer ce que tu as fait ?
Connais-tu le format de ton disque (Fat32, ...) ?
Quand tu essayes de relire ton disque, tu le fais sur le Mac ou le PC ?
Etc.


----------



## nissimm (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
j'ai fait un formatage lorsque juste avant j'ai copier de windows a travers PARALLELS vers le mac un dossier avec toutes  sortes de fichiers importants. J'ai transféré ensuite du mac a un disque dur compatible mac.
A la fin de la réinstallation je me suis aperçu que le dossier était endommage, lus aucune  dossiers ne s'ouvre.
voila pour l'histoire. 
Les dossiers sont des dossiers importants
Urgent
merci


----------



## kriso (20 Juillet 2008)

Est-ce que tu as essayé de réparer ton disque externe par l'utilitaire disque ?
Est-ce que tu as réinstallé Parallel aussi ?


----------



## nissimm (20 Juillet 2008)

j'ai reparer le disque externe et j'ai installe VMware


----------



## kriso (20 Juillet 2008)

Ton Mac, c'est quoi ?


----------



## nissimm (20 Juillet 2008)

Nom du modèle :	MacBook Pro 17"
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookPro2,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2.33 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	667 MHz


----------



## kriso (21 Juillet 2008)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste des causes "perdues" mais peut-être que tu pourrais essayer de réparer ton disque externe ou récupérer les données de ton disque interne après formatage. Pour celà, il faudrait utiliser certains programme qui permettent de récupérer des données même après formatage. Il me semble que le mieux dans ce cas, c'est de démarrer sur un disque externe sur lequel tu installes ce programme de récupération.
Tu bootes dessus et tu essaies de récupérer les données de ton disque interne.
Est-ce clair ?


----------

